# can I drink some wine while it's fermenting



## BMT (Jan 22, 2013)

I use a balloon as airlock

If I remove the balloon for few seconds and pour the wine into a cup (while it's still fermenting)

then I put the balloon again on the wine

will doing this ruin my wine

I use this method to make my wine

youtube.com/watch?v=9tWZAH1BuD0

there's no primary fermentation or secondary fermentation here

so I don't know If removing the balloon ruin my wine or not


----------



## dralarms (Jan 22, 2013)

Taking the baloon off for a min. will not ruin your wine. However, wine that is still fermenting will have a yeasty smell and taste. Of course until I got the AIO, I tasted my wine every time I moved it from container to container.


----------



## garymc (Jan 22, 2013)

What's AIO?


----------



## GreginND (Jan 22, 2013)

All in one wine pump


----------



## grapeman (Jan 22, 2013)

Removing the balloon will not hurt that stuff very much. I would suggest you get some very basic equipment and do it using some improved methods and it will be much better. You can buy a gallon jug or buy some cheap wine in a jug, drink the wine and have the jug to use. Then get a proper bung and airlock. $10 or less and you can use it over and over.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 22, 2013)

grapeman said:


> Removing the balloon will not hurt that stuff very much. I would suggest you get some very basic equipment and do it using some improved methods and it will be much better. You can buy a gallon jug or buy some cheap wine in a jug, drink the wine and have the jug to use. Then get a proper bung and airlock. $10 or less and you can use it over and over.



I agree with Rich. Airlock and bung cost about $3 and get a $5 jug of wine from the store - you are set to go.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 22, 2013)

You SHOULD taste your wines at every stage of the process, I think. Especially if you are just starting out. It helps you know where the wine is at, and gives insights into what you might do for future batches. I always steal a small amount with a wine thief during processes.

An alternate airlock if you have matrials lying around is a drilled cork, aquarium tubing and a dish of water. Put turbing in cork hole and seal with bee's or candle wax (or even Elmer's Glue) , put cork in carboy, run tubing from cork to dish, submerge end in water in dish.

I chatted with a guy once who makes wine by attaching the finger of a medical glove to his vessel, then rubber-banding a tube from the tip of that to the dish of water. He says the glove accomodates all sizes of jar openings, right up to using the writ portion around a widemouth and cutting off just one finger for the tube. Different ideas on how to get there.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree with all the above statements.

I might also add the the benefits to your health of the Probiotics in the fermenting wine are numerous to your health!

RR


----------



## Arne (Jan 22, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> I might also add the the benefits to your health of the Probiotics in the fermenting wine are numerous to your health!
> 
> RR


 
I do believe this means if I was a little younger I would be the healthiest guy in town. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 22, 2013)

You might have to learn how to do the "green apple quick step."


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jan 22, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> I might also add the the benefits to your health of the Probiotics in the fermenting wine are numerous to your health!
> 
> RR



I wonder if this can be a new diet fad. I would be on board with it.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 22, 2013)

Rocky said:


> You might have to learn how to do the "green apple quick step."



You know it!! LOL. I didnt know a polite way to say it. 

You do stay EVERY regular eating raw-refmented foods. My system is used to it but every once in a while.......... just say'n.

RR


----------



## Arne (Jan 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> You might have to learn how to do the "green apple quick step."


 LOL, I believe I know how to do it, just try to stay away from it. Arne.


----------

